# Jet JPT310 Planer/Thicknesser



## mark w (3 Feb 2010)

I`m thinking of buying the Jet JPT310 planer thicknesser from Axminster,
priced at £1400.00. Has anybody got one? If you have would you post a quick review. I would also like to know if anyone else has bought it at a better price.

Many thanks, Mark w


----------



## Waka (3 Feb 2010)

Mark

I've had the JPT 310 for about 4 years and a better machine for the price I don't think you'll find.

It is easy to use and accurate, I do believe that the fence has been modified since I bought mine, ,having said that I've not experienced any problems with mine, although some posts in the past have indicated that some fences have not been as true as they could be.

One of the problems I found with mine relates to the female socket on the machine, because my machine is on castors, the plug kept coming loose as the machine was moved around. I solved this by hard wiring to a junction box on the machine.

The changing from planer mode to thickness mode is very easy and takes seconds. Not to sure if its still the same but all locking devices are done by Bristol Levers, I find these a pain on machine because there's never enough room to swing then round 360 degrees, I removed all mine and made knobs which work out much better, mind you this is a personal preference.

In the 4 years I've had the machine I've had to realign the tables once, this is very easy to do, all you need is an allan key and a straight edge.

The cutter knifes are very easy to set once you have sharpened then, fine adjustments with an allan key will do the trick. The extruded aluminum that they supply for measuring the height of the blade IMO is worthless, I have my own made of wood and find it easier to use.

All in all if I was in the market for another PT would I go for this one. The answer is yes, even with its minor faults I still think it's a very good machine.

As to the price I'm not too sure if you'll get it anywhere else cheaper.

I know a few others have the same machine, they'll probably be along shortly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jorgoz (3 Feb 2010)

I bought mine in the UK 'bout 1 1/2 years back. Nice machine. I really like the the planer tables opening together as one big table, the height adjusting wheel works like a charm, solid piece of kit. I bought mine for quite a bit less though.

I've encountered 2 problems with mine though.

The thicknessing table is not parallel to the planer tables, this could be adjusted, but it is a serious pita. I doubt it's the accuracy of how i put in new blades, i use feeler gauges when installing new knives and take my time.

And when thicknessing is must use plenty of paraffin or paste wax to get stock sliding smoothly, it 'jams' quite easily and i have to give it a nudge to keep it moving and i don't take max. depth cuts or anything. I think it might have to do something rubber of the outfeed roller, colder temps make the rubber harder.

One thing to keep in mind is that you need to square the fence quite regularly, more then say a hammer a3 31, but then again the hammer is in a different league i think. Not a big issue though.

I have some snipe when thicknessing, but i solve this by lifting the stock when it entering and exiting the thicknesser. Maybe a longer thicknessing table might help ?

I'm content with my jpt-310, but if i had the money i would go for the hammer though.


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

I have the JPT260 which is identical but for a couple of knobs and I'm over the moon with it. Pleased as punch! It's the best machine I own and I could only sell it if I HAD to give up woodworking.


----------



## WellsWood (3 Feb 2010)

Another very happy JPT310 owner here. Had mine for about 3 years or so without problems. Had some issues with the fence early on - yes it was me wot made all the fuss, and it never was sorted completely - because I never got round to aquiring the post-redesign replacement offered to me. In truth though, while a flat fence (without the slight twist that mine also seems to have aquired) would be nice, it really has made very little difference, if any, to it's actual performance.

If you have the budget, space and requirement for the 310's capacity then buy one - as others have said you won't get a better machine in this class IMHO. The 260 version which Tom has is almost identical apart from capacity, the only difference is it doesn't have the adjustable outfeed table - small potatoes really - and will save quite a bit of dosh if you can live without those extra 2" (fnar fnar :wink: )


----------



## eoinsgaff (3 Feb 2010)

Could someone tell me how this machine would compare with a similar sized Startrite machine. 

These seem to have gone completely from peoples mind and appear to be available at very reasonable prices at the moment.

Eoin


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2010)

For the same money, I bought a Sedgwick MB planer/thicknesser on eBay and I know which one I'd rather use.


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

RogerS":3q0340p9 said:


> I know which one I'd rather use.



Go on..


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2010)

This one


----------



## Escudo (3 Feb 2010)

The Jet PT is a well respected machine that is for sure. I also like Jet products, and have quite a few, but not their PT.

I am also interested in how Jet compares to other machines in the mid to upper quality/price bracket, offerings from the like of;

Hammer / Felder
Sedgwick
Moretens?
Startrite

Oh, and by the way I can't buy anymore equipment, tools or machinery because I do not have room!  

Tony


----------



## mark w (3 Feb 2010)

Many thanks for all your comments, I had a quick look at the Sedgwick Roger S has and could not see it for less than three grand new. Was it second hand?The Hammer is a grand more than the Jet, so it looks like the Jet for me. I`ve just noticed the Axminster AW128PT is available for despatch in 4 weeks, anybody know what these are like.

Cheers, Mark W


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

When I bought my Jet it was priced well below anything in the Sedgewick\Hammer\Moretens range. As for comments about 'I know which I'd rather use' Don't knock it 'til you've tried it. I can't imagine those higher priced machines are good enough for me to ever want to change. Other than if I wanted more capacity and then I'd consider Jet first and research the others based on price only.


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

mark w":2wzurdzs said:


> the Axminster AW128PT is available for despatch in 4 weeks, anybody know what these are like.



Compared to the Jet? Leagues below. I'd rather do it by hand!


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2010)

Mark, mine was second-hand but in good nick. Single phase to boot. 

The thing that I was never comfortable with the Jet was that you had to fiddle about tilting the beds to get into thicknesser mode. Having had the 'luxury' of a separate planer and thicknesser I wanted to minimise the hassle in changing over. And I know that those of you who have the Jet say it stays in alighnment etc i just wasn't convinced that those - to my eyes -flimsy hinges would stand the test of time - day in - day out.

And that - apart from the greater capacity over my separates - was why I wanted to go down the Sedgwick route as this is my living and the machines get hammered day in-day out.


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

Fiddly? Are you kidding? Flimsy? Are you sure?

Seriously Roger, you need to see one in the flesh. I'm not saying your sedgewick isn't a good machine. But don't knock the Jet til you've seen it. It's a very substantial machine and since it's been setup has served me very well. It's not unusual for me to water and moan about a tool/machine is it? This thing is really good, fact.


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2010)

wizer":3cw308b3 said:


> Fiddly? Are you kidding? Flimsy? Are you sure?
> 
> Seriously Roger, you need to see one in the flesh. I'm not saying your sedgewick isn't a good machine. But don't knock the Jet til you've seen it. It's a very substantial machine and since it's been setup has served me very well. It's not unusual for me to water and moan about a tool/machine is it? This thing is really good, fact.



I did see one, Tom. In fact I took a butchers' at quite a few.


----------



## eoinsgaff (3 Feb 2010)

There is a 300mm Startrite P/T available new for £1043. I was under the impression that Startrite was regarded as a quality machine and I'm at a loss as to why its not getting air time here or anywhere else.

Forgive me but I confused. I may well be missing something important here (again) and I was seriously considering this machine...

Eoin


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

RogerS":2q2pm5g7 said:


> I did see one, Tom. In fact I took a butchers' at quite a few.



I don't know what to say then Roger, you must be terribly fussy. The table unlocks, lifts up and the dust cowl is rotated. I don't see that as fiddly. Compared to the Axminster thing where you have to remove the (heavy) CI fence, then swing the table back. I'd understand if you were saying that was fiddly and flimsy. The hinges are chunky to my eyes and when the tables go back it sits solidly without and 'sponge'. 

I think you're maybe spoiled by the industrial rated machine that you have, that is industrially priced.


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

eoinsgaff":i7fz1829 said:


> There is a 300mm Startrite P/T available new for £1043. I was under the impression that Startrite was regarded as a quality machine and I'm at a loss as to why its not getting air time here or anywhere else.
> 
> Forgive me but I confused. I may well be missing something important here (again) and I was seriously considering this machine...
> 
> Eoin



I looked at that machine in the latest F&C. From the pictures, it looks very very similar to the Jet. I wouldn't be surprised if they come from the same (far eastern) factory. Their design is different in that only one table lifts up. I don't necessarily see this as an advantage. To my eye you lose some access to the thicknesser with only one table up (I'm sure Roger will have something to say about that). Without seeing it in the flesh, I can't tell you if it's in the same quality range of the Jet, but I suspect it is. Jet set the standard in this price range and it's taken a few years for their competitors to realise that this style and quality of P\T is in demand. The machines like the small axminster and it's lesser cousins are going to start disappearing IMO


----------



## eoinsgaff (3 Feb 2010)

So I've been under the completely wrong impression about the Startrite brand. Have the newer stuff gone to pot or what...


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

Actually it looks like the very newest stuff has upped it's game a tad. I'm not saying their new P/T is rubbish, I haven't seen it to properly comment. Just some considerations from the pics.

Startrite are no longer the company they used to be. They are the supposed industrial arm of Record. But no longer are their machines produced in the UK. So like all of the tool companies, it really depends on whether they have made the right decision on which machine to import. To be honest, I've not heard a lot about the 'new' Startrite. Maybe the trades and industry are buying them.


----------



## Chems (3 Feb 2010)

I know what Roger is saying, the Jet260 is on my shopping list next and I went to see it at axminster, the fence did look a little less than standard but I think the flimsy roger is refering to is the face that the top has to be light enough to lift and on flipping it up it felt solid. I couldn't get it back down thou so I had to hide in world of festool for a while. 



I think the reason startrite brand doesn't get a lot of press is cause its not sold widely in the usual retail circuits, I've been to all the big tool shops in the midlands and never seen a startright in the flesh.


----------



## eoinsgaff (3 Feb 2010)

Record and Startrite are the primary, non industrial, sellers here. Crazy price for new Startrite equipment here too.

'Here' as in 'here in Ireland'.


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

Chems":2jk4vsrr said:


> . I couldn't get it back down thou so I had to hide in world of festool for a while.



There's a small locking latch on the right hand hinge.


----------



## mark w (5 Feb 2010)

Once again thankyou for your comments, eoinsgaff thanks for pointing out the startrite, I will have a look at one at Yandles. Where did you see it for £1043.00 I can only see it priced at £1200.00.
Wizer thanks for your comments, it seems you got into a bit of an argument, but the points raised are very helpful.

Regards, Mark W


----------



## bunnyboiler (8 Nov 2010)

I'm thinking of getting one of these but would have to move it through the house, down some steps and then 50m to my workshop.

It would assist if I could lighten it by removing the tables and motor. Does anyone have any experience or other relevant knowledge of doing this?

I have seen the manual on the manufacturer's US web site and it all seems to be possible.

Many thanks,

Bunnyboiler


----------



## cerdeira (8 Nov 2010)

Don't know that particular model but I've disassembled an old cast iron p/t to be able to move it up some stairs. As long as you don't have to fiddle with spring pins and ball bearings it should be doable.
The major drawback is that you'll loose all (most of) the settings and will have to fine tune everything from scratch.

The only point of concern is that some parts might have been adjusted at the factory using metal shims (most probably the assembly of the thicknesser table and its column to ensure parallelism to the cutterblock).
You'll have to keep track of them to restore the original settings.


----------



## bunnyboiler (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks for this Cerdeira.

I will give it some thought, Any other suggestions?


Bunnyboiler


----------



## tomatwark (10 Nov 2010)

You could remove the motor but it will be hard work to put back on, I have just changed the belt on my one and the access is not to good.

I think you will have a major fine tuning job if you remove the tables.

The machine is not really that heavy and if you can sit it on a trolley is quite easy to move and with a board on the steps you may not have to take it apart.

It is a good machine I have had mine for over 4 years now and have run thousands of feet of wood through it.

I have just bought a seperate thicknesser but will keep the 310 as a surfacer.

Tom


----------



## bunnyboiler (11 Nov 2010)

Thanks Tom.

I note what you say about the motor, although it was the re-adjustment point that was bothering me.

Since posting this one I have spoken with Axminster. They say that the way to do it, is to remove the hinge pins but I suspect that this is easier said than done. It might, however, get over the need for re-adjustement. They have promised to email a manual to me which I await.

Bunnyboiler


----------



## tomatwark (11 Nov 2010)

I will have a look at mine tomorrow and see what I think.

Tom


----------



## tomatwark (12 Nov 2010)

Looked at my planer

I can't see how you would get the hinge pins out without unbolting the tables off the machine first, then you are into trying to set them back up.

Tom


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2010)

I strongly advise you not to remove the tables at all. When Blister's tables where out of alignment on delivery, they sent an engineer to fix it, who promptly replaced the whole machine as realignment would have took too long and he was uncertain he'd get it right!

I would look into a crane!


----------



## bunnyboiler (12 Nov 2010)

Thanks to both of you.

It seems pretty clear that I shall have to handle it in one piece.


Bunnyboiler


----------



## wobblycogs (12 Nov 2010)

At some point I'm going to have to remove the tables from my Jet 260. The only space I have for a workshop is in the cellar and the steps down make it impossible to take the PT down in one piece (too narrow and steep). Looking at it I think it should be a matter of just removing a few bolts to take the whole table and hinge assembly off. There may be shims under the hinges but they should be easy enough to keep track of. I struggle to see how alignment would be seriously affected but I'm willing to learn enough about it that I can correct any problems I cause.


----------



## bunnyboiler (13 Nov 2010)

Wobblycogs,

I don't know how closely the 260 resembles the JPT-310. However, on the US website (www.jettool.com/manufacturing/en/home.html) can be found the JJP-12 which seems closely to resemble the JPT-310. You can download the manual which gives some information on table adjustment.

I leave it to you to decide whether the information is applicable to the 260 and how successful you are likely to be in using it.

Best of luck,


Bunnyboiler


----------

